# muscle



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Austin is only 10 pounds but his thickness and muscle make him so much more heavier his bones have thined out alot but hes all muscle if he didnt he would be like 6 pounds cause hes soo small 
is anyones else chi like this ??


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Koke is tall and skinny, she weighs 5 lbs. 
Sandy has short muscular legs and a thicker body, she weighs 7 lbs. but Koke is actually taller than Sandy. :dontknow:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I call that sturdy..Smelly is that way...he's around the same height as Stinky..maybe just a bit shorter..but he has muscles..Stinky is around 5-5.5lbs..and Smelly usually jumps between 6-7lbs..but he feels sooo much heavier.  










Edited: some content not needed.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Vala said:


> I call that sturdy..Smelly is that way...he's around the same height as Stinky..maybe just a bit shorter..but he has muscles..Stinky is around 5-5.5lbs..and Smelly usually jumps between 6-7lbs..but he feels sooo much heavier.



yea sturdy is a good word


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

My Taz is smaller than my Tinkerbell. Taz weighs 4.5 lbs and Tinkerbell Weighs 4.9 lbs. Its funny cause Taz is fatter and shorter Tinkerbell is tall and skinny. It just goes to show that chihuahuas come in all shapes & sizes.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

can we act like grown-ups please!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah I am cleaning this up I dont want anymore issues............. :?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

KB said:


> yeah I am cleaning this up I dont want anymore issues............. :?


Thank You!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Keeks is very muscular, she weighs 5 and half lbs, but I know two people who own chis and have met keeks and they thought she woudl weigh less, also charlie weighs as much as keeks now, and he definately looks bigger, charlies the tall and skinny type keeks is short and stocky
mia
x


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i cant believe there are so many different body shapes 
austin is all legs


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie is my little tank, shes short and stocky and weighs in at just over 5lbs, shes got the nice big ribcage, and thick legs, but her body is slightly longer than her height, where as my 3lb dodger is almost as tall as her, but hes slender built... his ribcage is about half the size as her, but hes almost as tall its cute, there both good standard but ones one side and the others the other side lol...and they look so cute together...


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker has been changing a lot as he's getting closer to his first birthday. He always had some legs to him but he was pudgy and on the verge of being overweight according to the vet. At 4mos he was 4lbs and at 6mos he was 5.5lbs and now at 8 mos he's really thinned out (you can see the classic lean chihuahua body under all his long hair) and though he hasn't grown any taller he looks much taller.. weight now is 4.8lbs. Go figure. I think this is about where he'll stay.


----------



## Cherries (Nov 2, 2005)

*Scuzz-Meister*

Scuzzy weighs about 6.5 and he's REALLY muscley!











Poor baby has nasty tear stains here..




















He seems really long for a chihuahua, Almost 12 inches... But he's super skinny to go along with it.
I hate taking him to petsmart sometimes, At least 4 or 5 people stop us and ask if he's a 'mixed breed' Not that i would even care.. But why come and ask? You know? ARGH! :x


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

Cherries, I think he looks like a purebreed Chi. Pebblz has the same long lean shape. She isn't muscular, but she is dainty. Scuzzy has the cutiest ears!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

wow those are some adorable ears!! hes alot like my austin


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i was just gonna say scuzzy and austin have the same kind of smiley muzzle lol...
loving those big chi ears!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

My Oliver was getting chubby for a bit when he was about 6 months...he has short legs and even though he only weighed 5lbs he looked alittle tubby.

Lately he has thinned out too though & he looks leaner..he might have lost a pound, I have to take him to the vet...he just looks alot leaner though very healthy, with lean muscle. 

I guess he lost some baby fat!

the other day someone asked me too if he was full chi..


----------

